# Cedar Shingles?



## Casey Akin (Apr 4, 2018)

I just finished cutting about 2000 shingles on my laser. These are of Cedar veneer and are about .025" thick. 

The plan is to install them with a silicone type glue (probably Lexal as per another thread). They will be left outside to grey a little, and then sealed. And, most likely will be sealed annually afterwords. 

Any thoughts on this method, suggestions or comments?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

any pictures?
Dennis


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great idea Casey! What type of laser do you have? How thick are the shingles? What wattage is your laser?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Casey Akin said:


> I just finished cutting about 2000 shingles on my laser. These are of Cedar veneer and are about .025" thick.
> 
> The plan is to install them with a silicone type glue (probably Lexal as per another thread). They will be left outside to grey a little, and then sealed. And, most likely will be sealed annually afterwords.
> 
> Any thoughts on this method, suggestions or comments?


Cassy, sounds really interesting. Would love to see pictures also How did you taper them?


----------



## Casey Akin (Apr 4, 2018)

*Cedar Shingles, pic included*

Attached is a pic of the first batch of shingles I cut for this building months ago. They are from Cedar veneer and are about .025" thick. I started by gluing a single layer on the entire perimeter and letting that set for a day or two. I then came back and sanded a large taper in this layer, almost to a paper thin point. After this, each successive layer sits like they should...

I didn't like the way the wood glue was working, and messed up the section just above the door on the right. This gap is what happens when you don't sand the first layer to a taper. All the shingles in the picture were delicately scraped off with a chisel. 

I have cut an entire pack of new shingles, and I will attempt to install with Lexel caulk (supposed to be better than silicone). I will also be spacing them a little further apart to help them lay better.


----------



## Casey Akin (Apr 4, 2018)

P.S.

I have a foreign made 90 watt laser, with a 16" x 24" bed. We regularly cut 1/4" acrylic and 1/2" wood (redwood, cedar, poplar, oak, birch, etc...). I have cut up to 5/8" wood, but it took some trial and error, and the wood needed a little more finish after cut. 

The Shingle material, as previously stated, is a pack of cedar veneer sheets measuring 4" x 8" by .025" thick. I am cutting the shingles to aproximately .6666" tall (16 scale inches in 1/2" scale) and about 3 3/4" strips. I am guesstimating about 2,000 shingles from a complete pack...

Casey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

those are very nice looking shingles
Dennis


----------

